# How do you prepare your sump pump for winter?



## redskinfan78 (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi, I've recently built a new home in Winnipeg, Manitoba Canada and I'm wondering if there is anything I need to do to my sump pump and discharge hoses before winter comes? Ive never had a sump pump before and the builder has not helped me out. thanks


----------



## alesha (Aug 24, 2013)

i primed the pump on mine with water since it was not stayin running all the time and it has been working great since.


----------



## kok328 (Aug 25, 2013)

No winterization should be necessary.  Just let it sit in the crock until spring.


----------



## guyod (Aug 25, 2013)

You need to make sure your discharge hose does not freeze. Flexible hoses freeze easiest but even a solid pipe can freeze under some conditions when snow covers the end. 
The best solution I seen is to replace the 90 degree fitting  after the pipe comes out of the house with a T and a street 45. If the pipe freezes water will shoot out of the T instead of burning out your pump and or flooding the basement.   The T will be straight up and down with the 45 attached up top directing the water away from the house.


----------



## redskinfan78 (Sep 23, 2013)

Thank you for the advice!


----------



## JCashman (Oct 9, 2013)

I agree with guyod, you should definitely check your discharge hose. This post http://sheboyganhomeinspector.com/helpful-links/solutions/59-sump-pumps-and-how-they-work.html recommends you use a larger diameter hose. Probably not a bad idea.

However, I certainly wouldn't use any additives or chemicals to prevent any freezing...


----------

